# Gleaming Kleen - Ferrari 360 Challenge Stradale



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Rained off today so thought I would spend some time putting this write up together along with catching up on paperwork.

Usual wash and decontamination stages were carried out but didnt photograph these stages.

So starting with the engine bay

The carbon fiber was removed from the engine bay and given a light polish, I then dressed all hoses etc with swissvax Pneu and then polished the exhaust box






















































I found the paint on this to very "grabby/sticky" so instead of fighting with it using the rotary I used my DAS-6 PRO Dual Action Polisher. For the compounding stages I used Menz 3.02 on a LC Hydo Cyan pad.

After each hit I made sure I gave the panel a thorough IPA wipe down to ensure I was getting "true correction".

Few "before & after's" shots before the paint being refined.











































































































































































Tighter areas's such as bumpers and air intakes cut in with 4in pad








































































Inside the door jambs were also corrected


















The carbon fiber wing mirrors suffered from some swirling so these were corrected using Menz 203s


















Once all the heavy polishing was complete I then refined the finish with Menz 106FA which added a tremendous amount of gloss and clarity to the paint.



































































































Once all of the polishing stages were done the smaller details were attended too such as the removal of polishing dust from every crack and crevice, polish residue removed from around badges and paint protection film, exhaust tips polished and sealed, sealing the wheels and dressing the tyres, protecting the rear diffuser and lastly appying a coat of a Blackfire Wet Diamond Sealant to all paintwork. 












































































































Once the exterior was complete I concentrated on the interior - this consisted of first polishing all the carbon fiber and then protecting this with a layer of Swissvax Best of Show. Once this was complete I then gave the interior a good vacuum and then cleaned the alcantera with Raceglaze Alcantera Cleaner













































The following day I applied a coat of Swissvax Divne on top of the Blackfire Wet Diamond Sealant that was applied the day before.

And the end result....


































































































































































Thanks for taking the time to view the thread.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Lovely job there Jay.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work, very nice


----------



## Ryan Hughes (Jun 15, 2009)

That looks awesome, great work.


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Stunning work :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Deep deep finish there jay!

How did you work the alcantara cleaner? Cloth, soft brush?


----------



## Griff.. (Dec 18, 2010)

Great Work, looked like orange peel on the bottom half after your first hit, but them scrolling down it just got better and better!

DA on the carbon Fibre :buffer:


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Incredible level of gloss and finish - and my favourite Ferrari.

Just a quick question on the Raceglaze Alcantara spray - is this worked in by brush and is it a cleaner or protector? I need to clean the Scooby's alcantara seats and don't know which product to go for really?


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

hotwaxxx said:


> Incredible level of gloss and finish - and my favourite Ferrari.
> 
> Just a quick question on the Raceglaze Alcantara spray - is this worked in by brush and is it a cleaner or protector? I need to clean the Scooby's alcantara seats and don't know which product to go for really?


Not wishing to jump in front of Jay but I can offer some advice here: it's a cleaner, designed specifically for the gentle nature of Alcantara. Work it with a very soft leather brush then blot the resulting foam with a clean microfibre towel.

It can also be sprayed on, let to dwell for a couple of minutes then blotted off with a clean towel but this is better suited for maintaining a clean surface, rather than a more intensive clean.


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

awesome


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

Nice one.

quick question. what did you use to remove the polish residue from badges etc?


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

Jay, your work and write ups are some of the best in here mate.

Can I ask what camera your using?

Paul


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Absolutely stunning Jay. I think I may even prefer this to the 430 Scuderia! :thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Stunning correction - how damaged was that paint blimey !!!!

Great photos :O)


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

:thumb: i do like these alot .One very happy customer 

Anthony


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Excellent work


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Mr Consistency strikes again! Awesome work, Jay! 

- Jesse


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Just Beautifull work


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Top stuff as always fella



MatrixGuy said:


> I think I may even prefer this to the 430 Scuderia! :thumb:


+1...much more focused to drive & no electronics via the manettino to 'nanny' you:thumb:
Ooh and the noise is utterly fabulous..makes the Scud sound fake.


----------



## Marc1 (Apr 8, 2010)

:thumb:Great Job


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Lovely mate true class


----------



## superdoug (Jan 4, 2010)

Excellent write up there. Thanks


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks stunning mate, nice work.:thumb:


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Car porn! Dream car and one very nice detail! :thumb:


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

Fantastic - never seen red look so good - your satisfaction levels after working on that and looking at the end result must have been through the roof! :lol:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

John @ PB said:


> Lovely job there Jay.


Thanks John



Scrim-1- said:


> Fantastic work, very nice


Thank you



Ryan Hughes said:


> That looks awesome, great work.


Thanks



david g said:


> Stunning work :thumb:


Thanks David



gally said:


> Deep deep finish there jay!
> 
> How did you work the alcantara cleaner? Cloth, soft brush?


thanks, i worked it with a microfiber but you can use a VERY soft brush



Griff.. said:


> Great Work, looked like orange peel on the bottom half after your first hit, but them scrolling down it just got better and better!
> 
> DA on the carbon Fibre :buffer:


Thanks Griff



hotwaxxx said:


> Incredible level of gloss and finish - and my favourite Ferrari.
> 
> Just a quick question on the Raceglaze Alcantara spray - is this worked in by brush and is it a cleaner or protector? I need to clean the Scooby's alcantara seats and don't know which product to go for really?


Yes it can be worked in with a soft brush or use a microfiber to wipe/blot and its just a cleaner - one of the best one's I used



andy-mcq said:


> awesome


Thanks



PH1984 said:


> Jay, your work and write ups are some of the best in here mate.
> 
> Can I ask what camera your using?
> 
> Paul


Thanks Paul, Its a Panasonic DMC TZ something - pictures have been sharpened though



MatrixGuy said:


> Absolutely stunning Jay. I think I may even prefer this to the 430 Scuderia! :thumb:


Thanks



The_Bouncer said:


> Stunning correction - how damaged was that paint blimey !!!!
> 
> Great photos :O)


thanks



DETAIL said:


> :thumb: i do like these alot .One very happy customer
> 
> Anthony


thanks Anthony, yes client was very very very happy



mattsbmw said:


> Excellent work





Wolf's Chemicals;2573277 said:


> Mr Consistency strikes again! Awesome work, Jay!
> 
> - Jesse


cheers Jesse



Racer said:


> Just Beautifull work


Thanks Racer



Chris_VRS said:


> Top stuff as always fella
> 
> +1...much more focused to drive & no electronics via the manettino to 'nanny' you:thumb:
> Ooh and the noise is utterly fabulous..makes the Scud sound fake.


Thanks Chris, absolute agree about the sound:thumb:



Marc1 said:


> :thumb:Great Job


Cheers Marc



kempe said:


> Lovely mate true class


Ta



superdoug said:


> Excellent write up there. Thanks


Thank you Doug



Gleammachine said:


> Looks stunning mate, nice work.:thumb:


Cheers mate



Mini 360 said:


> Car porn! Dream car and one very nice detail! :thumb:


Thank you sir



rgDetail said:


> Fantastic - never seen red look so good - your satisfaction levels after working on that and looking at the end result must have been through the roof! :lol:


yes great satisfaction:thumb:



gb270 said:


> Very nice


thanks:thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

stunning!

The 360CS was the first ever Ferrari I liked


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

Stunning detail as usual. :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

very very nice work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Brilliant result!


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

:argie:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

-Mat- said:


> stunning!
> 
> The 360CS was the first ever Ferrari I liked





tdekany said:


> Stunning detail as usual. :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:





bleek said:


> very very nice work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Bill58 said:


> Brilliant result!





EthanCrawford said:


> :argie:


thanks guys:thumb:


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

John @ PB said:


> Not wishing to jump in front of Jay but I can offer some advice here: it's a cleaner, designed specifically for the gentle nature of Alcantara. Work it with a very soft leather brush then blot the resulting foam with a clean microfibre towel.
> 
> It can also be sprayed on, let to dwell for a couple of minutes then blotted off with a clean towel but this is better suited for maintaining a clean surface, rather than a more intensive clean.


Thanks John - looks like another order for PB then.:thumb:


----------



## LittleBro (Feb 16, 2009)

Great looking car, finished article looks superb.

Question for you Jay - I saw these pics on PH and you have corrected a stone chip or two on the calipers - can you tell me what you used for this? I have a chip on mine and I dont know what paint to use to correct - does it need to be hear resistant or is it just a touch up pen? If so, what shade of red did you use?

Any tips would be appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Brilliant write up and amazing detail. Truely stunning finish


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

LittleBro said:


> Great looking car, finished article looks superb.
> 
> Question for you Jay - I saw these pics on PH and you have corrected a stone chip or two on the calipers - can you tell me what you used for this? I have a chip on mine and I dont know what paint to use to correct - does it need to be hear resistant or is it just a touch up pen? If so, what shade of red did you use?
> 
> ...


you didnt see this car on PH, that was a different 360CS I had done. I take it you mean this one http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=184483

The paint I used on the chipped caliper was supplied by the client who in turn got it from the dealer when he bought the car.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

horned yo said:


> Brilliant write up and amazing detail. Truely stunning finish


thanks:thumb:


----------



## LittleBro (Feb 16, 2009)

Gleamingkleen said:


> you didnt see this car on PH, that was a different 360CS I had done. I take it you mean this one http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=184483
> 
> The paint I used on the chipped caliper was supplied by the client who in turn got it from the dealer when he bought the car.


Ah right, sorry, I'd searched for CS and had been told it was you who cleaned the PH one - didnt think there might have been two!

Thanks for the reply - I'll perhaps give the main agent a call, see if they sell the touch-up sticks for the calipers then.

Thanks again.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

LittleBro said:


> Ah right, sorry, I'd searched for CS and had been told it was you who cleaned the PH one - didnt think there might have been two!
> 
> Thanks for the reply - I'll perhaps give the main agent a call, see if they sell the touch-up sticks for the calipers then.
> 
> Thanks again.


or give DW member CHRIS_VRS a shout as he works at DL Ferrari and may be able to help you with some paint:thumb:


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

Great work.
For a second there I thought you were claying the tyres, then realised it was a pad.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Shows off the quality of your work. Amazing finish.


----------



## barrym-usa (May 17, 2009)

Amazing work!


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Mike V said:


> Great work.
> For a second there I thought you were claying the tyres, then realised it was a pad.





GSVHammer said:


> Shows off the quality of your work. Amazing finish.





barrym-usa said:


> Amazing work!


Thanks guys


----------



## antz_172 (Mar 15, 2009)

It's threads like this one that make me come on here, awesome job


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

God that paint really did need some work.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

antz_172 said:


> It's threads like this one that make me come on here, awesome job


glad to hear Antz:thumb:



*MAGIC* said:


> God that paint really did need some work.


it got the attention it needed in the end:thumb:


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Very very very good job!! :thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

TCD said:


> Very very very good job!! :thumb:


thanks mate:thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Fantastic end result Jay:thumb: The paintwork really was in a state. Great write up with some excellent pics, what camera do you use?


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Fantastic work Jay


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

slrestoration said:


> Fantastic end result Jay:thumb: The paintwork really was in a state. Great write up with some excellent pics, what camera do you use?


thanks, camera is a Panasonic DMC TZ something



dsms said:


> Fantastic work Jay


Thanks Dave


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for taking the time out to reply Jay:thumb:

Regards Nick


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

First class work as always my friend :thumb: 

The owner has some seriously good taste in motorcars I have to say


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

What can I say Jay the usual very high standard of work on a stunning fezza 

Baz


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

slrestoration said:


> Thanks for taking the time out to reply Jay:thumb:
> 
> Regards Nick





Viper said:


> First class work as always my friend :thumb:
> 
> The owner has some seriously good taste in motorcars I have to say





Auto Detox said:


> What can I say Jay the usual very high standard of work on a stunning fezza
> 
> Baz


cheers guys


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Stunning work :thumb:

Think this pic says it all!










Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

PaulN said:


> Stunning work :thumb:
> 
> Think this pic says it all!
> 
> ...


Thanks Paul


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

Stunning work on one of my favourite cars!!

BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Simoni (Mar 21, 2006)

Beautiful car and work!


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Lovely lovely work, stunning cars as well. Still think I prefer this shape to the 430...


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Dwayne said:


> Stunning work on one of my favourite cars!!
> 
> BEAUTIFUL!!!





Simoni said:


> Beautiful car and work!





JD said:


> Lovely lovely work, stunning cars as well. Still think I prefer this shape to the 430...


thanks for the comments guys:thumb::thumb:


----------

